# Spearfishing Report from Snapper Trapper on Oct 30th



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well we left the docks around 830 and headed to some of Paul's Spots. We cruise out there comfortably, his boat is enclosed with heat, and then we get to the first spot and everyone gears up. We drop over and hit the bottom at around 90' to see nothing but a mess of fish. We start shooting and come back up with not a bad catch for the first dive. The vis started at about 15-20 then dropped once some of the people hit the bottom. We surface get on the boat and head to the next spot. We decided to only drop two at a time to help with keeping vis decent and so everyone isn't on top of each other. So the next dive me and my buddy drop down to see about 40 tiggers and some snapper sitting on the wreck. I shoot a couple, mine weighed in around 6.4, and my buddy also shot two. We surface get on the boat and then head to another spot. Here Rich, Nicky, and John drop over. Rich comes back up with a stringer full of trigger (around 6). Once again we moved to another spot. Me and Tad drop over and get down and see a bunch more trigger and a few snapper so we just start shooting. Next dive was Rich, Nicky, and John again and they drop down and come back up with a few snapper. My last dive we dropped over and i get to the bottom and see two massive snapper so i load up and shoot and got one. He drug me over to the other structure and went inside it, almost bent my shaft :banghead. So i finally pull him out and throw him on the stringer and then shot another trigger and had to surface. He weighed out to 20.2 pounds. The boat ride out there was really nice it was 2-3 out there and you couldn't feel a thing. 



I know they're going out the 8th and for anyone wanting to get some fish should really hop on it. I'm probably going out with them and another one of the guys from the trip might be.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report. Paul can sure put you on the fish.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!!! Like you said, anybody who was only thinking of going with him on the 8th oughtta jump on it! Paul definately can put people on fish!

Which leads to another thing...it aint that Paul is magical as far as knowin where fish are...

it's that he has been deploying private reefs for a long time, and manages his "fish gardens" properly!

One more reason for people to come to the RFRA this weekend and build some of there very own personal reefs! They built 7 of em last saturday, with a 14 year old who just learned how doing most of the welding! Its so easy a caveman can do it!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Clay that is very true. The RFRA is a great organization and is doing a lot of good for the fishing community. I would highly recommend if you don't know much about it to check them out on the internet http://www.reeffishra.com/ or just swing by the building sometime and meet with some of the guy, they can always use the help.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This was another classic Paul Redman trip. I always love it when people who have never dove with Paul come back on the boat holding a 20lb Red Snapper and say, "There are more down there like this one!" Paul definitely put us on the fish. It was a rough day, so we didn't get too far out, but Paul still knows where to go when you can't get out too far. Paul Pierce definitely ruled the boat with the biggest Red Snapper and the biggest trigger fish. :bowdown Well done Paul. It's not every day a guy gets to shoot a 20lbs Red Snapper and a 7lbs triggerfish...that is unless that guy is shooting on the Snapper Trapper. Well done brother, well done.

As Pierce said, we'll be doing an offshore trip on Saturday Nov. 8th for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Report and Fish!


----------

